# anyone want a picture edit done??



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

hey i finally got the pics for you! choose whatever one you like or mess around with all of them if u want!!!!


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

oh if you choose the one pic with the long black streak coan you change the color in the background? and when you do dosent that mean you can block out other riders because i croped this one and if it easier i can give u the orignal....?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

put the original one up too and i will see whats easier k


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

k thanks


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

oh and the horse's name is Red isnt it?? just making sure lol i get confused easily


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

yes his name is Red or his registered name is RichnHandsome if you want to put that.. i am not a picky person!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

kk im just in from the horses will get started for you now!!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

*For horseshorses08*

here ya go hope ya like it


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

i made another one hope you like it too


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

omg u r really good at this....

i love them both


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks its fun doin them lol i might make another for for both of us later any other colours you like??


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

dont mind my fatness in the pic of us cantering!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

ur not fat in that pic or any pic and red looks cute in western tack!!


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

lol i think he looks cute when i am running him bareback!!!but he looks cute in anything.. thankz for the comment!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah red is really cute hopefully the pic im trying to make atm makes him look cuter like thats possible


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

aww thanks!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

here ya go again lol


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

omg omg omg omg omg


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

u like???


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

no i luv!!!!!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

oh ok i stand corrected lol


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

haha

i am going to take pics of my TB for ya and Red will get some new pics


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Those are cute! What program do you use?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

i use gimp do you want one??


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh, thanks but that's ok. I was just wondering about the program :lol: I'm a graphic artist and use Photoshop all day, which is why I asked


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

oh rite well i did a new one its my avvie now its a pretty good program wat do you use??


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Most Adobe CS4 (Photoshop and Illustrator). I've only used gimp once, and it was hard for me to get used to!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah i got it a couple of days ago and i didnt have a clue how to use it at first lol but im good at it now i think my best one so far is my avvie


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Your avvie looks cute  Keep up the good work!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

aw thanks i will if some people would give me pics lol


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh Youu Can Pick Whatever Youu Want 4 Me=]
Heres Loads Of Pics 2 Mess About With Lol
Xx


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

*for xlaurenoscarx*

here ya lauren hope ya like it hun!!!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

I love it!!!!!!


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

lol thats th response i gave when she did all of mine!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks girls love yas


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

bump bumpity


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

lol sorry i am working on getting pictures for ya


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

aw its kk haley if anyone else wants one just post


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

heres some more of my stuff


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

omg your really good. do you want to do some pictures, ill always send you some and you some and you send me some on my thread?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

if you do want to edit some, ill send you some via your thread and you post some on my thread at Anyone want a FREE photo edit/collage made.

thanks


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

didnt mean 2 post twice babeeeeee.

sorry


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah good idea i will make an edit of yours if you make an edit or collage of mine good idea  just post here and i wil post on yours


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

heres some pics of my pony misty : 
i dnt know how many u want so ill give u 3, if u need any more just ask


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

k i will work on it now any colours words you want in particular???


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

nopee, mab light bluee?
thans.
and her show name is midnight sun


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

kk i will get to work on it now


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

kk ty


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

here you go hope you like it


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

wowey thats great, thanku! 

 thanks 
x


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

aw your welcome  i love doing them lol xxx


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

lmaoo  x


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

hello. like i said some pictures for you to edit.

you can there go on my myspace now which is.
www.myspace.com/jadebabes_x 

or i will upload some pictures when im not busy. thanks jade xx


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

scrap that ^^^

i will upload soeme picture within the next 30 minutes, got to scan them and upload on to the computer.


thanks


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

im just going to upload aload and then you can choose which ones you would like to work with. thanks. jade x


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

woops. uploaded too many.

well her names apache and her show name is 'a missing colour'.
my names is jade wood. 
have fun with editing and making collagess.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

no its not too many its fine lol i will get working on them now kk


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

oh wat colours you want jade??


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

*for jade*

heres the first one i have another one to do hope you like it jade


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

heres your new one


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Candy Cane pictures by JillianAnn2008 - Photobucket

Use whatever pictures you want.. Her name is Candy Cane, and mine is Jillian.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

any particular colors or words??


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Not really any words in particular, I really like the color red though!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

oh ok red it is i have to decide between all these pics lol there is loads i like them all


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

hahaah I like them all too!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

might not have it up till tomorrow its round 9pm over here lol


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

OH wow!! Thats totally fine!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Here are the ones you can use / choose from! Sorry they are HUGE!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for my collage, jsut finishing your now, it isnt very good because1. my mouse is doggy 2. the jumping picture i used was blury on my computer. 

thanks


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

oh its ok and your welcome for yours you like it???


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

here you go jillyann


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Bumpity


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

b
bu
bum
bump
bumpi
bumpit
bumpity


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

lol shauna i emailed pics to you! and did you get them out of my profile ok?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah i got the pics in email of your lesson im just really busy with the horses today lol i have all your pics on my movie maker thingy to make a movie lol and i will do some edits of your picture lesson soon


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

lol kk!!i rode Red last night. we cantered 2 miles! my back was sore from 2 pointing all the time! i am started on chores so i will be on soon!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

aw ok atm my movie thingy is being stupid and not working but i will get there lol


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

lmfao dont rush!! take ur time


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

aw its ok ne way lol im just annoyed with it cos i was gonna make a vid of the horses too and its not working lol


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey how are the edits going today? My thing got canceled until maybe tomorrow so today my mom said we can shop till we drop! ill get some pics of me in my new cloths for ya!! Have a good day and hope the computer stops being stupid so you can work!

xxxHaleyxxx


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you so much!! Its so pretty!! =D


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

here you go haley sorry it took so long


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

bumping this up


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

omg i love them shauna! thankz!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

ur welcome hun

xxx


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

bumping this up anyone else want one done??

here is another i made


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

aw hey! i love it!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

aw thanks haley its one of my favs i did


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

bump{too short}


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

lol i loved the vid shauna!!!!!!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks haley i loved making it


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

bumping this up


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

bumpity bump


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

bumping this up


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

i have some more pics i will get for ya!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks haley


----------

